# You might be a Brute rider if...



## Mall Crawler

OK so we have all heard Jeff Foxworthy's you might be a ******* if so lets come up with some of our own. We all know we are obsessed with what we do so lets at least get a laugh or two out of it. Mine might not be any good but since I thought of it I will attempt to go first.

You might be a brute rider if you spent more money on repairs last year than your car/truck is worth.

...when you put all your spare parts in you truck for a ride it doubles your trucks value.

...you save spare parts all year just so you can sell them for money to go to mud nats.

Lets see what y'all got.


----------



## Mall Crawler

This doesn't have to be only brutes any ATV can apply.


----------



## KMKjr

You might be a Brute rider if:

*You see nothing but Honda's behind you.*


----------



## IBBruin

You might be a Brute rider if:

You buy one of the most powerful machines on the market but still feel like you need to tinker with it to get just a little more power.


----------



## IBBruin

You might be a Brute rider if:

The money you've spent on axles could feed a family of four for six months.


----------



## IBBruin

You might be a Brute rider if:

You dream of the day Gorilla comes out with 36" Silverbacks


----------



## Polaris425

You Might Be A Brute Rider if:

...You know what BFWDP means.
...You constantly have to stop & wait for your buddies to catch up. :rockn:
...YOU LOVE M.I.M.B.!!
...You know what a 3" Rubber 90* is.
...Your front wheels never touch the ground.


----------



## cigaro

If you have Flynts # on speed dial.....


----------



## phreebsd

if you constantly say to yer buddies, "No man don't go buy em.. check out mimb and go to lowes.. 80 bucks bro!!"


----------



## KMKjr

Your wallet is empty!

(Mods that is)


----------



## devildog12210

phreebsd said:


> if you constantly say to yer buddies, "No man don't go buy em.. check out mimb and go to lowes.. 80 bucks bro!!"



I have seriously debated just getting stickers that say this.


----------



## policebrute750

if you are always pulling hondas out.
if your tires on the atv are bigger that your truck.
if you have longer arms then legs.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

if your tires on the atv are bigger that your truck

I like that one...and that definitely applies here....lol


----------



## Metal Man

....if you can do a burn out in the middle of a paved road, pull wheelies from a 15 mph roll,out run over half the sport ATVs made and still think "you need more power!!!"


----------



## KMKjr

....you bought a winch, but not for you, for all your buddies who don't drive one.


----------



## policebrute750

if you are always looking back to see your buddies.
if rookies always ask if you have a turbo in there.
if you spend countless hours on a forum reading post on how to better your brute.


----------



## suzette70

This is definitely going on a tshirt!

Donna


----------



## KMKjr

....you installed rear view mirrors.


----------



## cigaro

....if your front tires have no wear on them.


----------



## Yesterday

if you used to have an exhaust snorkel


----------



## Metal Man

...if you have ever wondered if 28" tires were gonna be big enough.


----------



## Metal Man

You might be a brute rider if.....you have ever been slammed into by a Honda rider then got cursed out for being able to actually stop because your brakes work......LOL


----------



## KMKjr

Metal Man said:


> You might be a brute rider if.....you have ever been slammed into by a Honda rider then got cursed out for being able to actually stop because your brakes work......LOL


I'm living your nightmare there.


----------



## Yesterday

You might be a brute rider if.. I handed you a ratchet, extension, 10mm socket and you knew exactly what to do with 'em.


----------



## Yesterday

You've been through more tubes of dielectric grease than KY Jelly =/


----------



## lilbigtonka

might be a brute rider if your constantly changing seals and saying who in the put these in for the diff drain plugs :haha:


----------



## suzette70

BigP said:


> You've been through more tubes of dielectric grease than KY Jelly =/


 
Love that one!!!!!!

Donna


----------



## muddnfool

you know your a brute rider when it says on your bike honda recovery vehicle


----------



## FABMAN

*You might be a Brute rider if...* you start rideing wheelies backwards because forward is to easy!!!


----------



## IBBruin

sookiesmacker said:


> One post from a Grizzly rider pisses you off.
> 
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST SAYIN'!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :greatgooglymoogly:


That's funny right there, don't care who ya are.


----------



## TorkMonster

haha... good thread here.

if your kids first word was BRUTE. (or maybe second word Perry???)

you might be a can am rider if you had to take a mortgage out to afford your quad...


----------



## bayou_boy_22

lol..they are costly


----------



## suzette70

OK guys I can't resist............

You might be a KINGQUAD owner if you're actually RIDING and not working on your sh*@.......

Donna


----------



## phreebsd

Let the battle begin!
*DING* *DING*


----------



## 650Brute

TorkMonster said:


> haha... good thread here.
> 
> if your kids first word was BRUTE. (or maybe second word Perry???)
> 
> you might be a can am rider if you had to take a mortgage out to afford your quad...


 
LOL:agreed:


----------



## bump530

suzette70 said:


> OK guys I can't resist............
> 
> You might be a KINGQUAD owner if you're actually RIDING and not working on your sh*@.......
> 
> Donna


 
you might be a BRUTE rider if you actually go through the holes, instead of around!!!!


----------



## suzette70

bump530 said:


> you might be a BRUTE rider if you actually go through the holes, instead of around!!!!


That is a pretty bad lookin' bike. Round 1 goes to you!!!!:first:

Donna


----------



## bayou_boy_22

you might be a brute owner if you are the first one your buddies call to tow them out or to find out how deep the hole is....

this was proven tonight on our ride...


----------



## bump530

suzette70 said:


> That is a pretty bad lookin' bike. Round 1 goes to you!!!!:first:
> 
> Donna


thanks. :rockn: (u were right tho, i do spend more time workin than ridin. lmfao)


----------



## KMKjr

......when on the trail, all you here (from mostly Honda's) is "you go first" or "see how deep & mucky that is"


----------



## bump530

yeah, im normally first. but then again, i was on my foreman too. :rockn:


----------



## websy

You might be a Brute Rider if............

You've stood in Home Depot digging through boxes of ABS fittings at 10:30pm on a saturday night, muttering to yourself " where the **** are the 3" rubber elbows!!!??"


----------



## TorkMonster

websy said:


> You might be a Brute Rider if............
> 
> You've stood in Home Depot digging through boxes of ABS fittings at 10:30pm on a saturday night, muttering to yourself " where the **** are the 3" rubber elbows!!!??"


 
:haha::agreed: I've did that more than a few times, though it for 2" fittings...


----------



## OCCKawi

...........
1) if you spend time checking tie-rods and ends while your buddies have a cold one durring riding breaks.
2) if a floor jack no longer serves a single bit of purpose in your garage


----------



## phreebsd

none of my jacks reach anymore. I had to use blocks in between the jack and the bike.

i got an ATV jack also, it's never reached anything. Those things are too low!


----------



## Mud Narc

If you are 5 bike links in front of a Yamaha at the finish line with your front wheels still in the air.


----------



## MeanGreen198

Metal Man said:


> You might be a brute rider if.....you have ever been slammed into by a Honda rider then got cursed out for being able to actually stop because your brakes work......LOL


It was a Polaris, not a honda in my case.....


----------



## MeanGreen198

OCCKawi said:


> ...........
> 1) if you spend time checking tie-rods and ends while your buddies have a cold one durring riding breaks.
> 2) if a floor jack no longer serves a single bit of purpose in your garage


I second those!


----------



## Jcarp4483

.... IF you go to ride and spend more time watching honda owners ride your bike than you do riding!
.... IF you never see an end in sight!
.... IF you know how to do an HID CONVERSION!
.... IF mud is what floats your boat!
.... When you know you cant go there cause your buddies cant follow!
.... When its so fun having the best of both worlds in your atv/pwc!
.... When the ole ladies clinging on for dear life!



I could do this all night lol that enough for now


----------



## Yesterday

> .... When you know you cant go there cause your buddies cant follow!


win


----------



## FABMAN

BigP said:


> Quote:
> .... When you know you cant go there cause your buddies cant follow!
> win


 Yep its fun watching your Buddy's jaw drop after crossing something they think you cant even make.


----------



## KMKjr

OCCKawi said:


> ...........
> 1) if you spend time checking tie-rods and ends while your buddies have a cold one durring riding breaks.


Double nut 'em!!!, then they are never a problem......unless your bending then....lol


----------



## ericcarney

...anytime is a good time to grab some beers and go get muddy


----------



## meangreen360

You **** your neighbors off everytime you crank it.


----------



## billythecow

...you only put 20 miles on in a weekend cause you 're constantly pullin people out


----------



## codyh

might be a brute rider..
if you hear your freinds say "when i supe my bike up itll be like that"
if noones behind you because you fill there radiator with mud
you smile ever time you start it up


----------



## lg07brute

You might be a ******* if your stock brute can beat your friends modded banshee in 600' on grass.:rockn:


----------



## drtyTshrt

your food plot in front of the deer stand was made by Outlaws not a tiller.


----------



## sookiesmacker

Mud Narc said:


> If you are 5 bike links in front of a Yamaha at the finish line with your front wheels still in the air.


 

Ah, nevermind. It ain't worth it.




Just sayin'


----------



## sookiesmacker

ericcarney said:


> ...anytime is a good time to grab some beers and go get muddy


 Now here's a BRUTE RIDER who's after my heart!!!!!!!!!!!!


:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:




Just sayin'


----------



## sookiesmacker

drtyTshrt said:


> your food plot in front of the deer stand was made by Outlaws not a tiller.


 SWEET!!!!!!!! 

Slow them sookies down in the outlaw tracks!!!!!!!!!!!

Pop 'em in the noggin' when they stall at the ruts!!!!!!!!!!

:rockn:





Just sayin'


----------



## 650Brute

... You get a silly grin everytime you depress the throttle


----------



## txbf750

.....you won't let your wife drive it for fear she will hurt herself, but she can drive the Rancher all she wants!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

txbf750 said:


> .....you won't let your wife drive it for fear she will hurt herself, but she can drive the Rancher all she wants!


Thats funny it works like around here too,


----------



## D Boy

"sookiesmacker" this is a brute site, its going to be hard to win here.


kawasaki owner when your working on it more than your riding on it!
Brute owner when you bring belts like you bring gas!
Brute owner when you buy it last and part it out first!


----------



## emc

You might be a brute rider if you say, dam i shoulda bought a can am!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^:flames: Not Funny!!











lol


----------



## sweeper

Wish I would have bought a canned ham! I get hungry after riding the brute for a few hours!:rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger

You might be a Brute rider if you like something FAST and POWERFUL between your legs.


----------



## Yesterday

eh i had that before i owned a brute force


----------



## Big D

From the BF
"You may be a Brute rider if you cut me and I bleed Kawi green"


----------



## codyh

:haha: nice


----------



## Big D

Bootlegger said:


> You might be a Brute rider if you like something FAST and POWERFUL between your legs.


That should probably read "you must be a male BF rider"...cause girls like it sloooow and powerful


----------



## websy

You might be a brute rider if.........your buddies all shut there machines off to watch you play in the deep ****.


----------



## DaBrute

Ya might be a brute rider, if ....your buddy's allway's apoligizing for being too slow.


----------



## Polaris425

you might be a brute rider if

You put it in neutral, and your bike starts to sing.....  

:rockn:


----------



## BigIzzy

might be a brute rider if:

you grin when someone asks "think you can make er?"
when ya make sure there is more than one other machine with a winch, cause things look ugly (did it on the weekend took 2 too pull me out)
your friends consider parking their machines and watching you entertainment!


----------



## drtyTshrt

You want to leave the wedding reception with your newe Bride on back.


----------



## KMKjr

BigIzzy said:


> might be a brute rider if:
> 
> you grin when someone asks "think you can make er?"
> when ya make sure there is more than one other machine with a winch, cause things look ugly (did it on the weekend took 2 too pull me out)
> your friends consider parking their machines and watching you entertainment!


That's the Honda riders "you go first" policy.


----------



## DaBrute

:haha: That right there is funny!!


----------



## FABMAN

If your friends exspect you to test the water first!
If you hope to find the deep part of the hole on the first try!


----------



## 650Brute

If you wonder "just how deep it is" everytime you pass a farm pond


----------



## outlaw750

If you water wheelie past your competition!!!:rockn:


----------



## RDWD

650Brute said:


> If you wonder "just how deep it is" everytime you pass a farm pond


 
You got me on this one. I catch myself thinking this all the time.


----------



## IBBruin

You might be a Brute rider if you say



phreebsd said:


> i have to say the 31 laws were, once again, phenomenal.
> Did very well in the slawp. i was never let down!
> Sure hope HL follows thru with 32.5's!


----------



## wood butcher

u might be a brute rider when the brute in front don't make it through a hole and u say move out the way so i can try it


----------



## bayou_boy_22

good one bruin


----------



## NOLABear

You might be a Brute rider if you need ME to pull you out! LOL!!!


----------



## Masher

If you've spent 329.85 on oil and filters in the last month due to going too deep.


----------



## FABMAN

If your riding comrades officially honor you by making you the offishall depth gauge!


----------



## walker

when another brute goes down you work on it like it was your own.... brute brotherhood come on


----------



## 650Brute

walker said:


> when another brute goes down you work on it like it was your own.... brute brotherhood come on


Good one.


----------



## jctgumby

Durn Straight!!!:rockn:


----------



## RDWD

Walker you are definately a true brute rider then. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## walker

any time brother.... or you say that wasn't as nasty as it looked


----------



## wood butcher

u might be a brute rider if u go to a ride alone and come home with a bunch of new friends


----------



## IBBruin

wood butcher said:


> u might be a brute rider if u go to a ride alone and come home with a bunch of new friends


That doesn't just apply to Brute riders, How about

You might be a MIMB member if you go to a ride alone and come home with a bunch of new friends.


----------



## wood butcher

sorry i did mean to leave u out bruin that beast prarie is a brute at heart


----------



## IBBruin

It's the Brutes grandparent. And like most grandparents, it's getting old and tired, but back in it's day, it was hell on wheels, just like most grandparents.


----------



## IBBruin

Hell I sound like I'm describing myself.


----------



## walker

or you could say that you might be a mimb member when you go to a meet and greet and 4 wheeler ride breaks out...lol.. and at 1st i thought you were


----------



## wood butcher

well i wasn't gonna say anything:haha:


----------



## Big D

So it sounds like you all became mud brudders this weekend, huh?


----------



## jctgumby

Definitely...Can't wait to get together again


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> So it sounds like you all became mud brudders this weekend, huh?





jctgumby said:


> Definitely...Can't wait to get together again


 
:greddy2:


----------



## RDWD

If you would have seen the shower situation you would really think:greddy2:

Those slats in the wall were a bit too wide. Im just glad I wasn't beside IBBruin and his old lady. :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

IBBruin said:


> Hell I sound like I'm describing myself.


lmao


----------



## Polaris425

...if you run around yellin *LET HER EAT* all the time!


----------



## KMKjr

RDWD said:


> If you would have seen the shower situation you would really think:greddy2:
> 
> Those slats in the wall were a bit too wide. Im just glad I wasn't beside IBBruin and his old lady. :rockn:


You prefer to watch dudes?


----------



## RDWD

HAHA my bad I sure didn't mean for it to read like that. No guys for me.


----------



## IBBruin

Big D if you would have come down you'd been a mud brudder too.


----------



## 650Brute

Wish I was a Mud Brudder.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

It costs a lot of money in repairs to be a mud brudder:haha:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

LMAO ...........yep, especially in my case....LOT$

hopefully it will be insurance money though!! lol


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Somebody asked me what I was gonna do......I laughed and said build it back bigger and badder ...then do it again:haha:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^ THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!:rockn::rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

IBBruin said:


> It's the Brutes grandparent. And like most grandparents, it's getting old and tired, but back in it's day, it was hell on wheels, just like most grandparents.


 Couldnt have said it better myself:bigok: The brute is def. the result of R&D work done on our quads!!! Not sayin mine is better but it was cheaper:haha:


----------



## Big D

IBBruin said:


> Big D if you would have come down you'd been a mud brudder too.


hmmm I should see if Donna can do a T-shirt for me MIMB on the front and on the back.... "I'm an honorary mud brudder"


----------



## zacksbf

You might be a brute rider if.....You can reset your belt light without ever setting your beer down.


----------



## zacksbf

You might be a brute rider if you add 20 bucks to the cost of a tire change to cover the secondary spring you will need for that size tire.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

If you know exactly what a axle sounds like when it breaks


----------



## 650Brute

hondarecoveryman said:


> If you know exactly what a axle sounds like when it breaks


 
LMAO....


----------



## codyh

I hear it now haha,

You know your a brute rider when you think your broke as hell and can't wait for the next check, but when you get it, its all going to your brute. And the process is repeated.


----------



## zacksbf

You might be a brute rider if you schedule your mid tour leave in Iraq around the mud nationals...
lol.. and yes I actually did that


----------



## Masher

You enjoy cold frosty beverages.


----------



## 650Brute

Masher said:


> You enjoy cold frosty beverages.


 
Count me in:rockn:


----------



## madppcs

You might be a Brute Rider IF..
Your idea of 1st place is 2nd and further.. LMAO

Im gonna catch hell for this one,LOL


----------



## RDWD

:shitfanrt0:

Ok thats not working but the poop has hit the fan on that one.


----------



## madppcs

uttahere:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

You look at a canned ham and say yeah its cool ....but it aint a brute:haha: You asked for that one madppcs


----------



## phreebsd

ahaha i second that one!


----------



## zacksbf

madppcs said:


> You might be a Brute Rider IF..
> Your idea of 1st place is 2nd and further.. LMAO
> 
> Im gonna catch hell for this one,LOL


Yea I always let the Can Am guys go in front of me in line at the bank cause I know they need to make a larger deposit to cover their payments, lol...:doh:


----------



## madppcs

HAHA! Its all good. After a few drinks, our bikes and ourselves all become bulletproof anyways.. Theres no hole too deep, and no such thing as throttle control.


----------



## Lulu500

You might be a brute rider if your girlfriend has to tow you or your friends brutes back to the trailer after it breaks or sinks... with her HONDA!

You might be a brute rider if you get stuck and the other brute you're riding with can't pull you out, but the girl with the HONDA can and does!


----------



## zacksbf

madppcs said:


> HAHA! Its all good. After a few drinks, our bikes and ourselves all become bulletproof anyways.. Theres no hole too deep, and no such thing as throttle control.


Thats for sure! The brute loves it when the cooler is heavy. As soon as it starts getting light bad things start to happen, lol.


----------



## zacksbf

Lulu500 said:


> You might be a brute rider if your girlfriend has to tow you or your friends brutes back to the trailer after it breaks or sinks... with her HONDA!
> 
> You might be a brute rider if you get stuck and the other brute you're riding with can't pull you out, but the girl with the HONDA can and does!


The brute riders are fooling you. They are not broke when they have you pull em back. They are just using you and your Honda as their DD to make it back safely, lmao


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Lulu500 said:


> You might be a brute rider if your girlfriend has to tow you or your friends brutes back to the trailer after it breaks or sinks... with her HONDA!
> 
> You might be a brute rider if you get stuck and the other brute you're riding with can't pull you out, but the girl with the HONDA can and does!


:haha::haha::haha:LMAO:haha::haha::haha: Bruterecoverygirl !!LOL J/K


----------



## wood butcher

hey lulu im a brute man and i must say ur to pretty to be ridin anything other than a honda


----------



## codyh

hahaha


----------



## BigIzzy

Lulu500 said:


> You might be a brute rider if your girlfriend has to tow you or your friends brutes back to the trailer after it breaks or sinks... with her HONDA!
> 
> You might be a brute rider if you get stuck and the other brute you're riding with can't pull you out, but the girl with the HONDA can and does!


They didn't break down, they are just saving fuel. And if they sunk em and you had too pull em home your just proving the honda owners "you go first" theory lol


----------



## Polaris425

Lulu500 said:


> You might be a brute rider if your girlfriend has to tow you or your friends brutes back to the trailer after it breaks or sinks... with her HONDA!
> 
> You might be a brute rider if you get stuck and the other brute you're riding with can't pull you out, but the girl with the HONDA can and does!



You could pull me home any time  :bigok:





( j/k tonka... :rockn: )


----------



## Lulu500

:haha: ahaha thanks for the ego boost




BigIzzy said:


> They didn't break down, they are just saving fuel. And if they sunk em and you had too pull em home your just proving the honda owners "you go first" theory lol


 I don't think Brute riders in anyway like to save fuel or they would lay off the throttle ahaha! So therefore they were broke! 
Ahahaha, don't you know ladies ALWAYS go first... well, unless someone has really big, loud speakers on their front racks then we're open to negotiations.


----------



## IBBruin

zacksbf said:


> Thats for sure! As soon as it starts getting light bad things start to happen, lol.


That one actually made me LOL


----------



## Big D

Cool! Another mudding chick to give the guys a run for the money.

:WAYV: arty:



You tell 'em Lulu :rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

she is on a honda ,so she may be making a run at it .....but we are walkin .....


----------



## Lulu500

At least when I run I don't have to worry about smokin a belt! ahaha


----------



## madppcs

Lulu500 said:


> At least when I run I don't have to worry about smokin a belt! ahaha


No but do have more than 3 wheel drive.:aargh4: :aargh4: :aargh4:


----------



## lilbigtonka

sry guys, she can get outta hand sometimes, dont let her fool ya she said when i get my new brute if they ever step it up then she wants mine sry whit just dont :nutkick: for telling the truth lol


----------



## Lulu500

Hey I won't lie I do because I wanna go fast! I also said I would keep my honda too cause I know I'll end up breaking something on the Brute! Oops already did lol, you know how Honda brakes are.

And while we're on the subject who wants a Honda to just putt around on and use as a backup??? Hmmm?


----------



## 650Brute

......... If a parts list including _at least_ one axle means you had a good ride, You might Ride a *Brute Force*.


----------



## madppcs

You might be a Can-Am rider IF.. 
You spend more time humping your bike trying to shift into gear, then humping your wife, LMAO!


----------



## goodtimes750

^^^ Know thats funny right there, I dont care who ya are...LOL


----------



## Greg G

You might be a Brute rider if y ou can accurately gauge .5 sec becasue of your experiences with the 2wd/4wd flashing light on the pod.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:haha: very funny Greg , true but funny


----------



## Sutherngriz

You might be a brute rider if.....


YOUR STUCK IN THE MUD!!!!!


----------



## Sutherngriz

You might be a brute rider if.....

You see me hook a tow strap to you and pullin you back to camp!


lmao i know i am gonna catch $*** for this but hey its just for grins....i dont care what u ride as long as u ride!


----------



## wood butcher

u might be a brute rider if the olny thing between u and a mud hole is a big azz grizzly and u ride right over it to get to the hole:haha:


----------



## phreebsd

Sutherngriz said:


> i dont care what u ride as long as u ride!


that's the important thing


----------



## Sutherngriz

wood butcher said:


> u might be a brute rider if the olny thing between u and a mud hole is a big azz grizzly and u ride right over it to get to the hole:haha:


only to get to beginnning of the hole and bog down, spit, sputter and die....and the big azz grizz...whom just took a brute ridin over it goes through the mudhole....then puts it in reverse....goes through it backwards and offers the brute rider a tasty beverage as he settles in behind him to push him out. the end


----------



## 650Brute

LMAO:haha:


----------



## RDWD

You might be a brute rider if you are sitting in your garage drinkin cold daddys thinking about changing all the fluids, moving the radiator, adding exhaust snorkel, wondering when the seals will start leaking, and dreaming about all the hondas you will pull out.


----------



## 650Brute

:haha: Sounds like a typical off day from work for me.


----------



## 650Brute

Bump, This is a good one.


----------



## badazzbrute

You might be a brute rider if : You can't get through a day at work without showing someone a pic of your brute, but the pic of your wife is way down deep in your wallet covered with dust.


----------



## monsterbrute750

You might be a Brute rider if your wife's nickname for your Brute is "The other woman."


----------



## hondarecoveryman

monsterbrute750 said:


> You might be a Brute rider if your wife's nickname for your Brute is "The other woman."


:haha::haha: My wife named my old 650 ''Daddy's Mistress" :haha: the day it came home from the dealer


----------



## 650Brute

badazzbrute said:


> You might be a brute rider if : You can't get through a day at work without showing someone a pic of your brute, but the pic of your wife is way down deep in your wallet covered with dust.


:rockn:


----------



## skid

you might be a brute rider if you use a yamaha as mud flaps!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:haha: LMAO :haha:


----------



## badazzbrute

You might be a brute rider if you consider a honda a cute little keychain....


----------



## outskirtsdweller

........if the sign on your garage wall looks like this-->


----------



## oldmanbrute

^^^^ I need one of those signs!!


----------



## badazzbrute

I agree, how do I get one.


----------



## outskirtsdweller

I got a lil ole lady at 'Winnie Trade Days' near Beaumont Tx to paint it up for me...She had a ton signs with all kinds of endings to the statement of "all men are created equal, then some" .....I just got her to put the 'brute' ending on one for me....


----------



## bruterider27

If your brute comes before your girlfriend or girlfriends haha:rockn:

Where you get that sign? I want one


----------



## bruterider27

If your brute comes before your girlfriend or girlfriends haha:rockn:

Where you get that sign? I want one


----------



## FABMAN

You might be a brute rider if you tell you fiancee that we need to postpone the wedding that is 2 weeks away so you can put a big-bore 840 kit in!


----------



## Roboquad

if your wife says it's either me or the Bruit 
and you reply to her " I'll miss you...."

If you don't have cable but did just spend over 100
on upgrades for the bruit.


----------



## ranceola

You my be a berte owner if you cant stop modifieng your brute


----------



## monsterbrute750

If you've ever wondered why people buy other bikes and spend tons of money to try and make it faster than your Brute.......:thinking:
If you've ever told other riders on the trail "That's a cute little bike."


----------



## bigblackrancher

if you spend more money on gas on your brute than you do your truck


----------



## BigIzzy

if you have ever been on a ride and looked over at the guy on the honda and asked "where's the rest of it?"


----------



## NMKawierider

ranceola said:


> You my be a brute owner if you cant stop modifieng your brute


With that said: You are a Brute rider if you spent over half the cost of the bike on mods for it...and still going. :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

Thought I'd bump this up, always entertaining:rockn:


----------



## hondarider3

you might be a brute rider if u dont think honda's will make it in the hole u got stuck in
you might be a artic crap rider if u get your bike, 2 days later u buy any other brand,
and i had to say it but you might be a honda rider if ur always pullin other people out


----------



## BigIzzy

hondarider3 said:


> you might be a honda rider if ur always pullin other people out


only cause ya sat back and watched the brutes go for it haha


----------



## rowdy-outty

You might be a can am rider if you pass your brute down to your wife cause it just isnt good enough anymore!


----------



## filthyredneck

I speak for several people when I say this....

You may be a Brute rider if everybody expects you to go FIRST!


----------



## rowdy-outty

you might be a brute rider if, you installed HID's so you can see the hole's your scared of in the dark

you might be a honda rider if, your prize mud machine is also your 4yr olds learners bike

you might be a honda rider if, you built a large custom rear bumper because its faster to get pushed through a mud hole than pulled out of one


----------



## rowdy-outty

you might be a honda rider if, there's enough mud on your friends brute or can am to get yours stuck


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

bad60gmc said:


> You might be a can am rider if you pass your brute down to your wife cause it just isnt good enough anymore!


 LMAO!! I LIKE THAT!!!:bigok:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

bad60gmc said:


> you might be a honda rider if, there's enough mud on your friends brute or can am to get yours stuck


 LMFAO!!! NICE!!


----------



## brutemike

:agreed::agreed::agreed::agreed:


filthyredneck said:


> I speak for several people when I say this....
> 
> You may be a Brute rider if everybody expects you to go FIRST!


----------



## Roboquad

if the newest vehicle you own is your ATV. / Bruit Force


----------



## rowdy-outty

Roboquad said:


> if the newest vehicle you own is your ATV. / Bruit Force


Definetly true in my case!


----------



## monsterbrute750

You might be a Brute Rider if......
Everyone who rides other brands feels the need to target your thread because they know the Brute is the one to beat.....:haha:


----------



## 650Brute

filthyredneck said:


> I speak for several people when I say this....
> 
> You may be a Brute rider if everybody expects you to go FIRST!


Thats a fav sayin in our circle,

I hear alot of "You go first, Snorkel".......


----------



## rowdy-outty

monsterbrute750 said:


> You might be a Brute Rider if......
> Everyone who rides other brands feels the need to target your thread because they know the Brute is the one to beat.....:haha:


Im just playin the game man, i've got a brute and a Can Am and there both bad ***! beside's he invited it on himself, he said any atv rider could join the fun is his second post. lol Besides if we didn't have friendly rivalries it would'nt be as much fun! :nutkick:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

MonsterRenegade said:


> Im just playin the game man, i've got a brute and a Can Am and there both bad ***! beside's he invited it on himself, he said any atv rider could join the fun is his second post. lol Besides if we didn't have friendly rivalries it would'nt be as much fun! :nutkick:


 :agreed: I'VE OWNED BOTH AS WELL....IT'S ALL IN GOOD FUN!!:saevilw:


----------



## monsterbrute750

MonsterRenegade said:


> Im just playin the game man, i've got a brute and a Can Am and there both bad ***! beside's he invited it on himself, he said any atv rider could join the fun is his second post. lol Besides if we didn't have friendly rivalries it would'nt be as much fun! :nutkick:


It's all in fun bud...
I got my ace handed to me by a Renny a week ago....had to take it out on somebody..LOL !!! You have a really nice bike.:bigok:


----------



## rowdy-outty

monsterbrute750 said:


> It's all in fun bud...
> I got my ace handed to me by a Renny a week ago....had to take it out on somebody..LOL !!! You have a really nice bike.:bigok:


Its all good, just lettin you know I wasnt bein a jerk. Just havin fun playin the game! I didnt have to work today so I had a few Beer's last nite and i was coming up with some good one's. LOL


----------



## 03maxpower

you might be a brute rider if you tell your buddy to hang on when he hits the throttle and he laughs then comes back and says holy **** i wasnt expecting that


----------



## hooliganhodgie

...if your buddy asks if that hole has a bottom and you tell him you'll find it for him..you might be a brute rider.


----------



## monsterbrute750

You might be a Brute rider if.......
You have two bikes
One set up for mud/water
One set up for trail riding
And you're still under the cost of 1 Can Am.


----------



## brutemike

monsterbrute750 said:


> You might be a Brute rider if.......
> You have two bikes
> One set up for mud/water
> One set up for trail riding
> And you're still under the cost of 1 Can Am.


 VERY TRUE:bigok:


----------



## rowdy-outty

That was a good one! 
Time for me to buy a 30 pack and get my brain workin again, lol


----------



## monsterbrute750

Right....
Don;t get me wrong, I'd love to add a Renny to the collection....just can't afford it !! LOL !!! :bigok:


----------



## jbadon

U MIGHT BE A BRUTE RIDER if everytime u ride u know ur going home and work on it lol:nutkick:


----------



## monsterbrute750

If your calf muscle constantly glows red from the heat coming off of the header........


----------



## drtj

monsterbrute750 said:


> If your calf muscle constantly glows red from the heat coming off of the header........


 
For real that unit get HOT!!! If im out of the water for a while I will prop my leg up on the fender.


----------



## hooliganhodgie

jbadon said:


> U MIGHT BE A BRUTE RIDER if everytime u ride u know ur going home and work on it lol:nutkick:


Truer words have never been spoken lol.


----------



## dirtydog

well i cant believe i havent read this yet. but my truck tires are smaller . i paid more for my brute than my truck and the trailer i pull it on. ive wondered if anyone else suffered from this sickness. i think the majority of us are infected.


----------



## kylej1291

you might be a brute rider if you go out to the garage every other day to bust off your bike just to hear it run for bout 20 seconds before work. lol i am infected with the disease..
i love my brute but you might be a brute rider if your scared to lock it in 4x4 for fear of blowing the front diff. lol


----------



## 650Brute

I used to have it that bad......


----------



## Swamp Star

You might be a Brute rider if you have a Cat with a 650 Brute motor just cause.


----------



## jbadon

u might be a brute rider if ur poasting on this site:rockn:


----------



## islandlife

you might be a brute SRA rider if you buds stay WAY back due to flying debris around every corner!


----------



## NMKawierider

islandlife said:


> you might be a brute SRA rider if you buds stay WAY back due to flying debris around every corner!


:rockn::rockn: Goes for all Brutes....and on straight-a-ways too!!!

You might be a Brute rider if your friends don't want you in front any more...hehe


----------



## 2010Bruterider

...if you eat, sleep, drink MIMB!!! (I can't stay away, I love this site)


----------



## monsterbrute750

Ha ! Ha ! :haha:
Hello, my name is John. And I'm addicted to MIMB......


----------



## BleednGreen68

You might be a Brute rider if..... 

your brute doubles as a boat!
you are a guinea pig to your riding buddies at every mud hole!
your favorite color is mud!


----------



## fstang24

you may be a brute rider if.....you maintain your brute more than your truck!!!!!!
you may be a brute rider if......you have to think twice about buying a new pair of shoes, and dont have too think at all to buy a $500 exhaust system for your brue....lol


----------



## bruiser quad

you might be a brute rider if....

your fiance threatens to hide your Brute till after the wedding so you quit spending money and time on it...

(true story... Can't believe I just found this thread...)


----------



## rowdy-outty

you might be a brute rider if....you dream of the day you will own a Can Am


----------



## bigbadbrute750

MonsterRenegade said:


> you might be a brute rider if....you dream of the day you will own a Can Am


Booo! Not worth the money! You may be a can-am rider if you get jealous because your friends can buy two brutes for the same price as your quad.


----------



## filthyredneck

bigbadbrute750 said:


> Booo! Not worth the money! You may be a can-am rider if you get jealous because your friends can buy two brutes for the same price as your quad.


LMAO!!! Now that right there is funny! Props given for a great comeback. Keep em comin.


----------



## map1988

you might be a brute rider if you come in last in the pits


----------



## badazzbrute

map1988 said:


> you might be a brute rider if you come in last in the pits


Just keep cheering from the sidelines there newbie!!! LOL....




Sorry, I hit the Edit button instead of the quote button. IBB


----------



## IBBruin

badazzbrute said:


> Just keep cheering from the sidelines there newbie!!! LOL....


That's funny right there.


----------



## bruiser quad

. . . . If...

you are on MIMB Mobile while taking a poo!


----------



## BleednGreen68

bruiser quad said:


> . . . . If...
> 
> you are on MIMB Mobile while taking a poo!


yea and behind the tree in the woods hahaha.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

...if you have more money in the Brute than you have in the truck you drive to work everyday


----------



## monsterbrute750

badazzbrute said:


> Just keep cheering from the sidelines there newbie!!! LOL....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I hit the Edit button instead of the quote button. IBB


BWAAAAHAAAHAAAHAAA !!!!!!!! :nutkick:


----------



## monsterbrute750

If you can change a tie rod and a belt at NASCAR pit speeds....
And know the exact wrenches you will need.


----------



## Big D

bruiser quad said:


> . . . . If...
> 
> you are on MIMB Mobile while taking a poo!


Great now everytime I'm here I'm going to have this visual....thanks a lot


----------



## IBBruin

bruiser quad said:


> . . . . If...
> 
> you are on MIMB Mobile while taking a poo!


Of course I can't speak for everyone but I NEVER take one, I always leave one.


----------



## monsterbrute750

Big D said:


> Great now everytime I'm here I'm going to have this visual....thanks a lot


You know you're guilty of it too.......
Oh wait, I forgot girls don't do that...LOL !!!:bigok:


----------



## 650Brute

Great stuff.... Loved the one about thinkin twice about a pair of shoes


----------



## IBBruin

I'm prolly gonna catch hell for this one but..........



lilbigtonka said:


> yeah i love that bike and honestly i like riding it more then the brute just because it is more of a challenge and no electronics and that equals a trouble free day of riding lol





bump530 said:


> why u think my brute is no longer in my shop? lol im not gonna lie tho, i miss it at times




You might be a Brute rider if you prefer to ride a Honda!?!?!?


----------



## bump530

IBBruin said:


> I'm prolly gonna catch hell for this one but..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might be a Brute rider if you prefer to ride a Honda!?!?!?


this one could go a few different ways....

You might be a Brute rider if you prefer to ride a Honda for reliability.

You might be a Brute rider if you prefer to ride a Honda for a challenge.


----------



## IBBruin

Either way... LOL


----------



## monsterbrute750

Riding Hondas are like dating fat chicks....
They're both fun to ride, until your buddies catch you with one !!!


----------



## KMKjr

monsterbrute750 said:


> Riding Hondas are like dating fat chicks....
> They're both fun to ride, until your buddies catch you with one !!!


LMAO!!


----------



## KMKjr

bump530 said:


> this one could go a few different ways....
> 
> You might be a Brute rider if you prefer to ride a Honda for reliability.
> 
> You might be a Brute rider if you prefer to ride a Honda for a challenge.


Or you like to be the last one to arrive.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Might be a brute rider if all your comments from people is about how awesome the CTB is........and then they ask what the paint code is so they could steal kawies idea and paint their "other" quad to look similiar to the brute. Ha


----------



## kawboy1

You might be a Brute rider if you would rather listen to the sweet sound of that v-twin than your ipod.


----------



## 650Brute

LOL:rockn:


----------



## Big D

badazzbrute said:


> You might be a brute rider if you let your wife drive it and now have to buy a second one, in pink camo.... Story of my life...LMAO


Story of you life? How often do you have to buy a 2nd pink camo quad?


----------



## BruteForce407

You might be a Brute rider if you hook the tow strap to the back; you might be a Honda rider if you hook it to the front.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

...if you have enough spare parts lying around to build another Brute


----------



## KMKjr

BruteForce407 said:


> You might be a Brute rider if you hook the tow strap to the back; you might be a Honda rider if you hook it to the front.


True that!!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

You might be a Brute rider if...you're at the tire shop getting a flat fixed, and they ask you what kind of tractor it goes on.


----------



## Big D

^^^hahahaha


----------



## wcs61

You may be a Brute Rider if:

...You pull in deep and push a dead Honda out
...You are willing to pay the cost to be the boss
...You can dig it out so the Honda's can't make it
...You are able to go where no other man has gone before
...You hold true to the saying "Ain't Scared"
...You let a girl ride it where no Honda could go
or
...You Know It's a Chick Magnet (that's for you younger single guys and a cleaner version)


----------



## tx_brute_rider

wcs61 said:


> You may be a Brute Rider if:
> 
> ...You pull in deep and push a dead Honda out
> ...You are willing to pay the cost to be the boss
> ...You can dig it out so the Honda's can't make it
> ...You are able to go where no other man has gone before
> ...You hold true to the saying "Ain't Scared"
> ...You let a girl ride it where no Honda could go
> or
> ...*You Know It's a Chick Magnet (that's for you younger single guys and a cleaner version)*


*
*

So True. lol


----------



## wcs61

For the older married guys.... including me :grumpy:

If you've reached your mid-life crisis and want something fast, good looking and fun to ride, but a younger woman is too dangerous....you might be a Brute Rider!

That's a good shirt for me..... I ride Brutes because young women are to dangerous.

LOL the wife turned an evil eye at this one.


----------



## contractor09

FABMAN said:


> *You might be a Brute rider if...* you start rideing wheelies backwards because forward is to easy!!!


 do not try..... 3 pins and a screw holding my rist together after doing this.....


----------



## Sanative

If your Honda riding friends point and laugh when you're replacing seals. 
But their jaw drops when it's ready. 

Sorry but.... You're a brute rider if you suddenly find a common thing with Honda riders: You both laugh at grizzly's.... 
^That's how it is around here!


----------



## wcs61

^^ Sorry but Honda even lags behind Grizzly's in my area.


----------



## wcs61

Now a few negatives for the opposing crew.............

If you've worn a path to your shop because you work a lot of hours there....You just might be a Brute Rider.

If the dealership recognizes your voice on the phone...You just might be a Brute Rider.

If the UPS driver only needs your name to deliver packages....You just might be a Brute rider.


----------



## Sanative

wcs61 said:


> ^^ Sorry but Honda even lags behind Grizzly's in my area.


The reason it's like that around that is that I only know one grizzly in town. It knocks, smokes, dies all of the time, and gets stuck. I know that a new one is real nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider

Ok guys...back on topic 


YOU MIGHT BE A BRUTE RIDER IF ;


----------



## Sanative

You might be a brute rider if you know exactly what to buy from Superbrightleds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oft brute

you might be a brute rider if ? you spent more on the overhaul than the cost of the bike! bbk ftw! lol!


----------



## 650Brute

I've said this before, but it occured to me again on a recent drive.....

"You know you own a Brute Force when after every lil' farm pond you see your mind says...... I wonder how deep that is in the middle"......


----------



## 650Brute

"if you have ever been stopped at gas station and been asked by a complete stranger about your tires and smooth lookin' center Snorkels"......


----------



## oldmanbrute

Your wife accuses you of spending to much time with _'the other woman'_


----------



## wcs61

If your tired of waiting on the Posse.


----------



## ThaMule

contractor09 said:


> do not try..... 3 pins and a screw holding my rist together after doing this.....


I can vouch for this. He was on my Brute when he did it:aargh4:


----------



## greenkitty7

if you run out of extra belts at a ride...


----------



## Polaris425

greenkitty7 said:


> if you run out of extra belts at a ride...


haha! Now that one we may have to give you. :nutkick:


----------



## greenkitty7

ive seen it happen! lol


----------



## 650Brute

zacksbf said:


> You might be a brute rider if.....You can reset your belt light without ever setting your beer down.


Ha ha ha!!!!!! Love this one


----------



## Roboquad

If you know what BBK840 Means.....
If the back cargo box is full of beer and (((tools.)))
If your wife gives you the "evil eye" every time you go in the garage.


----------



## tx_brute_rider

You might be a brute rider if... Your neighbor asks if you take apart your brute for fun and put it back together.


----------



## greenkitty7

if you have been pushed out of a hole by the 400... (this is solely directed at drtj and just for laughs, so dont get your panties in a wad guys)


----------



## greenkitty7

...if drowning your brute screams "REBUILD!"
...if you know what the term "epeliptic thumb" means
...if your emergency parts/supplies includes a gallon of diff fluid
...if you've ever gotten rubber belt chunks in your beer!


----------



## drtj

Lol. U talking bout abbeville? If so I was having bad problems that day.


----------



## greenkitty7

and the first doles ride you came on with us... hahahaha


----------



## drtj

Yeah I was having a rough time there too. Hopefully I got all the kinks worked out.


----------



## Polaris425

greenkitty7 said:


> ...if you've ever gotten rubber belt chunks in your beer!


 :haha:


----------



## greenkitty7

true story... happened to me when i was riding cales brute one time.


----------



## oft brute

if you've used your wheeler to break ice so you can set decoys


----------



## greenkitty7

Hey, I've done that! lol but i have a CAT.


----------



## oft brute

who would have thought water wheelies were so useful. lol!


----------



## NMKawierider

_You might be a Brute rider if:_ you have more clutch springs in stock then the local dealer.


----------



## Swamp Star

greenkitty7 said:


> true story... happened to me when i was riding cales brute one time.


 
I have no idea what your talking about................................

I guess 100+ WOT pit runs will do that


----------



## Swamp Star

You tried to swap a running Arctic Cat for a blown up Brute...


----------



## MOSTHATED59

You might be a Brute rider....... If you've fried your motor becuase you refuse to be towed back by a Honda. 

- speaking from experience.


----------



## greenkitty7

you might be any kind of rider (other than honda) if that happens to you^^^ lol


----------



## greenkitty7

Swamp Star said:


> I have no idea what your talking about................................
> 
> I guess 100+ WOT pit runs will do that


the only brute i ever loved... lol with the 6200 rpm stall... bahahaha. i miss that thing!


----------



## oft brute

if you have spent more time engineering a crank case vent than the manufacturer.


----------



## KMKjr

You'd rather take the 10-20 minutes to change your belt and continue your ride at 11pm, than take your Brothers weak *** running Honda that's sitting in your garage already.


----------



## Sanative

If you can crawl underneath, and come out with a driveshaft in hand in less than 30 seconds


----------



## Bacon

...if you measure hours worked on your atv in number of beers consumed.
...if you've ever had to turn around to retrieve your passenger.
...if your ups delivery driver despises you.
...if while watching your friends haul off in to the distance you never REALLY feel that you've explained well enough to them how much machine is actually under them.

Last one is the story of my life and has ended badly on about 3 separate occasions to date. So I leave you with this:

"You might be a Brute rider if you're too scared to let anyone other than another Brute rider ride your quad."


----------



## NMKawierider

Bacon said:


> Last one is the story of my life and has ended badly on about 3 separate occasions to date. So I leave you with this:
> 
> "You might be a Brute rider if you're too scared to let anyone other than another Brute rider ride your quad."


_A-Men_ brother... I got stories too...:rockn:


----------



## greenkitty7

if you have to take a xanax because your thumb just wont stop blipping the throttle!


----------



## Sanative

To Bacon, about non Brute riders. 
Heres my Honda riding friend on my brute 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Ha Ha his little honda will never be sufficient again


----------



## drtj

^^^you might be a brute rider if your brute goes fast enough to make you lose your rear fenders.


----------



## Bacon

Sanative said:


> To Bacon, about non Brute riders.


I really wish I could say my buddy's experience ended with all four wheels on the ground lol.


----------



## tmcgee09

If your sick of POS Fuel pumps that aint worth a crap


----------



## Shrek

If your shop contains at least 1 spare "everything" 




Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## Burks

zacksbf said:


> You might be a brute rider if.....You can reset your belt light without ever setting your beer down.


LMAO, I impress my buddies with this all the time. All the clips are broken on my plugs so it takes me about 30 seconds total with both hands.

You might be a brute rider if you can stop, reset belt, and catch back up before they know you stopped.


----------



## greenkitty7

you might be a brute rider if you run out of spare belts and tell a guy leaving the ride that you will give him a hundred dollars to take his belt off his brute and put it on yours so you can ride the rest of the afternoon... lol this happened to me and my buddy Zach. We split the profit... lol


----------



## KMKjr

When your looking for a new machine because one of the "new guys" has a 2010 750i and your buddy just got a 2012 Canned Ham 800 and your '06 650i just does not cut it anymore.


----------



## Mr.renegade

you might be a brute rider if...
you constantly eat the dust of the baddest machines out there (canned hams baby!!)

hahaha


----------



## NMKawierider

Mr.renegade said:


> you might be a brute rider if...
> you constantly eat the dust of the baddest machines out there (canned hams baby!!)
> 
> hahaha


You might be a Brute rider if all you eat for breakfast is Can Hams and eggs....hehe..:nutkick:


----------



## Mr.renegade

you might be a brute rider if..
you get out ran by the dude on the renegade


----------



## Mr.renegade

nmkawierider said:


> You might be a Brute rider if all you eat for breakfast is Can Hams and eggs....hehe..:nutkick:


hahaha. man i've pulled way too many brutes out with my old honda for that statement to be true. they arent my favorite bikes, but brutes are pretty gnarly. and the people ridin them always have a good time it seems like lol


----------



## Mr.renegade

you might be a honda rider if your old four trax doubles as your own personal submarine.

CANT KILL A HONDA!


----------



## papaslim

... your required to have a pilot license and check in with air traffic control before you go ride.


----------



## wmredneck

Mr.renegade said:


> you might be a honda rider if your old four trax doubles as your own personal submarine.
> 
> CANT KILL A HONDA!


Ummm yeah you can. I have and did... Twice...




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## KidRock

You might ride a brute if... you have had your bike less than a year, been in the motor 3 times, lost count of how many belts you DESTROYED and after all that you still don't want anything different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beachcruiser

....you purposely get stuck in two wheel drive to see if you could then get out with 4x4 or putting it in reverse.


----------



## Beachcruiser

.....you have a smile from ear to ear because you moved to a state which allows you to ride your quad on the street.


----------



## Stogi

Mr.renegade said:


> you might be a honda rider if your old four trax doubles as your own personal submarine.
> 
> CANT KILL A HONDA!


Then have to get a Brute to drag it back....


----------



## Beachcruiser

.....if you have headlights brighter than most vehicle headlights (HIDs....WOOT)


----------



## Big westees

If there's no room for your gf to ride cause the cooler is in the way.


----------



## KidRock

Just came up with this one after I bought some parts at the dealer;
You might be a brute rider if... The people that work at your dealers parts counter know who you are. And the salesmen have given up on trying to sell you a new bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenkitty7

if you can change a belt _WITHOUT_ a primary puller.... you've been riding brutes longer than most.


----------



## KidRock

greenkitty7 said:


> if you can change a belt _WITHOUT_ a primary puller.... you've been riding brutes longer than most.


Most of the time taking them off is easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Graysen

....you might be a brute rider if you never see a Polaris because they are always so far ahead
....you might be a Polaris rider if after riding all your worried about is cleaning your ride not fixing it
....you might be a Polaris rider if you have never understood the term "going around"
....you might be a Polaris rider if you don't second guess about hooking up to a moose and dragging it out
....you might be a Polaris rider if you only use your winch to pull other ATV's out


----------



## KMKjr

Graysen said:


> ....you might be a brute rider if you never see a Polaris because they are always so far ahead
> ....you might be a Polaris rider if after riding all your worried about is cleaning your ride not fixing it
> ....you might be a Polaris rider if you have never understood the term "going around"
> ....you might be a Polaris rider if you don't second guess about hooking up to a moose and dragging it out
> ....you might be a Polaris rider if you only use your winch to pull other ATV's out


Drinking during the day can be a sign of alcoholism.


----------



## Graysen

KMKjr said:


> Drinking during the day can be a sign of alcoholism.


don't be jealous now  you might be able to get a popo one day


----------



## KMKjr

Graysen said:


> don't be jealous now  you might be able to get a popo one day


I've had my chances but just never drunk enough to bite on the sale.


----------



## Polaris425

^ HA :bigok:


----------



## Graysen

KMKjr said:


> I've had my chances but just never drunk enough to bite on the sale.


we all make mistakes it ok :swordfight:


----------



## NMKawierider

Ok guys...we are drifting off-subject a bit here. This is a Brute thread, so...

You might be a Brute rider if your wife referrs to your quad as .. "*The Other Women*"


----------



## Coolwizard

You might be a brute rider if you belong to multiple forums that are all dominated by BRUTES!


----------



## Big D

you mean....there are....gulp....other forums in your life?


----------



## sloboy

You might be a Brute rider if your wife referrs to your quad as .. "*The Other Women*"[/quote]


You might be a brute rider if you refer to it as "your baby".


----------



## filthyredneck

If you have a drawer in your toolbox that looks like this....

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Graysen

filthyredneck said:


> If you have a drawer in your toolbox that looks like this....


What are those filthy?


----------



## Graysen

Mall Crawler said:


> This doesn't have to be only brutes any ATV can apply.


i was not going off subject really??
KMKjr i didn't mean to a fend you if i did it was all in good fun


----------



## filthyredneck

Graysen said:


> What are those filthy?


Extra seals...front/rear diffs and front/rear engine

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## drtj

If you spend $75+ on changing your oil after it got thirsty & took a drink of water


----------



## KMKjr

Graysen said:


> i was not going off subject really??
> KMKjr i didn't mean to a fend you if i did it was all in good fun


All good!!

I was doing the same.


----------



## wmredneck

Formula for Brute owners

(Miles on Brute X Size tires) / Years owned= Spare parts in shop




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Shrek

If your wife refers to you and your riding bud's friendship as "being in a BROmance!"


----------



## Polaris425

Don't you mean "Brutemance?" lol


----------



## teryxrider1979

You might be a MIMB newbie if plan your R&R around all the new mods you want to do to your quads.
You might be a MIMB newbie if you are looking foreward to the Saturday that you get to spend with one of the creators of MIMB working on your REX. (thx P425, see you in the 18th)


----------



## All i ride is Kawi

MonsterRenegade said:


> you might be a brute rider if....you dream of the day you will own a Can Am


True that lol


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame

You may be a brute rider if your Honda buddy doesn't ever want to ride with you again


----------



## DaveMK1

You might be a brute rider if the only sockets you need are a plug socket. 6,8,10, and 12 mm


----------



## NMKawierider

Courtesy of _*rmax*_....You might be a Brute Rider if the only thing that can get you out of a hole...is a_* DOZER*_!!


----------



## bigblackbrute

Looks like the brute was still spinning the tires though

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## kygreen

DaveMK1 said:


> You might be a brute rider if the only sockets you need are a plug socket. 6,8,10, and 12 mm


You forget 17 for lugnuts!


----------



## rmax

bigblackbrute said:


> Looks like the brute was still spinning the tires though
> 
> FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


until it blew the belt


----------



## rmax

rmax said:


> until it blew the belt


heres a couple of pic 
you might be a brute rider if ,you can make a brand new trex belt look like this


----------



## bigblackbrute

Well done my fellow rider. Lol

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## triston

You might be a bruterider if I towed you back to the truck with my stock foreman then when I went around the corner your tire fell off! Haha thanks djscrimm


----------



## walker

bringing this 1 back too

might be a brute owner if you sale it because your tired of changing seals..kapow


----------



## NMKawierider

"You might be a Brute Rider if you start having new equipment purchases shipped to your work address to avoid the wife from knowing just yet."

Yeah...Its to that point with me. Just bought another pair of rear Elkas for mine.


----------



## narfbrain

Yesterday said:


> You might be a brute rider if.. I handed you a ratchet, extension, 10mm socket and you knew exactly what to do with 'em.


might as well give me the 27mm, the 19mm, puller, and new belt while your at it........lol


----------



## narfbrain

you might be a brute rider if.....

-The only quad your ever compared to is a 1000 canned ham
-you have made the statement "lets see your 800 canned ham do it"
-if you have buddys with 800 can ams saying we will try that again after i get my new $1400 billet clutch
-if your buddys make excuses as to why the quad he paid 14000 for and modded wont take your brute with a moose and exhaust
- if your back rack needs to be replaced from towing back can ams that had to be winched off the ground because the front ends wont hold together
-if you carry a tow rope with you so you dont have to waste time spooling your winch back in after towing out your buddys
-if you are modding a second home built bumper so you can mount your winch closer to the ground and put in the 4500lb 
-if you get a full beer down before everyone is caught up
-if you have won a case of beer in a bet that you couldnt change your belt blind folded
-if you have heard how did you reset your belt light so fast?!!!
-if you carry a half blown belt with you on a sunday cause you cant get a spare and ride with hondas in case things go south
- if you have said "that'll buff right out"
-if you have said "oh no thats not gunna buff out"
-if you have said one of my personal favourites...... "hey hold my beer i got this"
-if you carry spare axle stubs so you dont have to pull a cv apart on the trail and can go in 2wd
-if you have seriously considered making a back bumper and putting wheels on it so you stop wearing through your rack
-if you have considered wheelie bars just to see how bad you can smoke a can am off the line


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

You may be a brute rider if when you show up at an atv park get out of the truck and can tell by the sound there are other brutes in the area lol.


----------



## narfbrain

-if you are buying parts and fixing your bike when your truck is broke down......
-if you are modifying your bike while your truck is broke down
-if you buy and stock pile parts that you dont even need.......yet
-if your wife refuses to ride with you 
-if your wife threatens you if you put a bbk in because she fears for your safety seeing what the bike does now
-if your wife tells you if you hurt yourself on a modded brute after losing the bbk arguement that if you hurt yourself on it the bike or her is gone....(keeping stock bore for now.....love the wife and would hate to see her go if anything does happen......knock on wood....lol)


----------



## JstWantoRide

You know your a Brute rider if you get sucked into 358 threads of "you know your a Brute rider if..." for 2 hrs and wish there was more!


----------



## Lonewolfe

nmkawierider said:


> "You might be a Brute Rider if you start having new equipment purchases shipped to your work address to avoid the wife from knowing just yet."
> 
> Yeah...Its to that point with me. Just bought another pair of rear Elkas for mine.


LMAO... know just how you feel!!! I am starting to get the "Look" whenever I bring up the subject


----------



## redrumredrum89

If you try to teach the ol lady to do a wheelie and you shat your paints !!


----------



## DaveMK1

Everytime you log into MIMB you find another reason to spend money on your brute!

Side note, spent over 2 grand on the bike and havent seen it yet lol.


----------



## SweetC

Narfbrain this is so true. I love my truck but my Brute is my baby!
-if you are buying parts and fixing your bike when your truck is broke down......
-if you are modifying your bike while your truck is broke down
-if you buy and stock pile parts that you dont even need.......yet


----------



## wideawakejake

you might be a Brute owner if........you have previously ever owned an Artic Cat and been stuck in the middle of nowhere with it....jiggeling all its wires to get it to do something resembleing starting again.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

If you can spot another brute on the trail, 100 yds away, through the woods, while slinging mud, and crawling out of a hole.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

2010Bruterider said:


> If you can spot another brute on the trail, 100 yds away, through the woods, while slinging mud, and crawling out of a hole.


Even more true if you can know it is a brute without seeing it! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## team_mudnut

if your parts store keeps a box of driveshaft seals just for you.


----------



## adam6604

if you have to fix it after every ride... You hate it, want to sell it, but yet.. you fix it and do it over and over again loving every minute of it!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

adam6604 said:


> if you have to fix it after every ride... You hate it, want to sell it, but yet.. you fix it and do it over and over again loving every minute of it!


You nailed it. I have a love/hate relationship with my brute. When it's broke and I'm working on it, I hate it sometimes. But when it's running right...I love it every time!


----------



## DaveMK1

If its paid off and you know you could trade it in on can am but you have this certain in explainable bond to it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## adam6604

2010Bruterider said:


> You nailed it. I have a love/hate relationship with my brute. When it's broke and I'm working on it, I hate it sometimes. But when it's running right...I love it every time!


 
I hear ya, I honestly have to work on it after every ride.. drives me crazy because I HATE fixing stuff. But I always fix this machine and drive it harder the next weekend.


----------



## gtsum2

adam6604 said:


> if you have to fix it after every ride... You hate it, want to sell it, but yet.. you fix it and do it over and over again loving every minute of it!


Ding ding ding!!


----------



## Suthrn98

You might be a brute rider if you spend more time on MIMB than on your bike!


----------



## duckincrazy92

If your wife or girlfriend actually knows what MIMB is.


----------



## brutepower95

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> You may be a brute rider if when you show up at an atv park get out of the truck and can tell by the sound there are other brutes in the area lol.


Lol you don't know how many times I've done that were sitting there hanging out all of sudden I hear something and I'm like hey I bet the next fourwheeler to pass is a brute and it is

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------

You might be a brute rider if you tell all your honda buddy's go ahead ride it around the block and they come back smiling from ear to ear 
You might be a brute rider if you can clears 31 laws on a 2im lift and have 18in of gc
You might be a brute rider if you can pull 30's bone stock 
You might be a brute rider if you can put 300 in your clutches have it do 53 in low and 95 in high 
You might be a brute rider if you're always the test dummy for holes


----------



## TylerT

If your at the atv park and start it up and people look around to see what it is and walk over to it not many brutes around were I ride at


----------



## bruteforce_ttu

If when you start it up, and the little boy next to you says, "Daddy, I want a 4-wheeler like that."


----------



## brutepower95

bruteforce_ttu said:


> If when you start it up, and the little boy next to you says, "Daddy, I want a 4-wheeler like that."


I love to look at the little boys (and sometimes grown men's) reactions when they see mine rolling in and some of the good ole ******* girls why I love Kentucky lol


----------



## bruteguy750

If you know what a pen-lock is


----------



## chopermech

You have searched threads for "actuator".


----------



## bruteguy750

If you have Speakers for headlights. Lol


----------



## THark88

i just read 20 pages of this.. (slow day at work)
it made my day !!!


----------



## THark88

Lol

would much rather be muddin then talkin


----------



## greenkitty7

Bahahahahahahahahahahahahaha^


----------



## greenkitty7

If your butt hole puckers up when its fender deep... Lol


----------

